# Internet Connection Periodically Disconnecting for Various Programmes



## eddie182 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello.

For about 2 months now (since moving into a new house), my internet connection has been very choppy. I have ADSL2+ which is around 24000Kbps down and 1200Kbps up so it's not too bad. 

The internet always remains connected in the taskbar, however some of my programs often disconnect. This usually occurs when other members in my household are using the internet or I'm downloading. I use a program called xfire which is a gaming messaging program which disconnects every 10 minutes or so periodically or as soon as myself or my housemate starts downloading.

I often play computer games online and they do not disconnect as much but if my friend or I am downloading then they sometimes do too.

Until recently, the disconnects haven't been too bad, however now we have a 3rd housemate using the internet and it is unbearable. I must also point out that it is only me who is having this trouble. Xfire is now disconnecting every 2 minutes and games are disconnecting more frequently than before. All the while the internet remains connected.

When watching video streams that are locally hosted like local football games etc, I get an extremely choppy unwatchable stream. This shouldn't be the case as its local and i have an adequate internet connection.

I've been reading around and people have suggested router issues or firewall issues but nothing is quite specific to my problem and my housemates seem to not have any issues.

I have windows 7 professional 64bit and use windows firewall which have both programs allowed or excluded.

I really am at a loss of what to do.

The modem is old and is Netcomm NB6 which is linked through to a Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router	(WRT54GP2) which provides the additional LAN plugs for the household. Could the modem be the problem and if so why are the others experiencing a flawless connection.

I am connected with a cat-5 LAN cable (my friends have cat-6) which i don't think is an issue.

I'm not super computer literate so if you need anything else just ask and I'll try to fill you in.

If anyone knows or suspects anything might be wrong please post as I'm sure it will be helpful.

Thanks all


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

First off..I would download (from Lynksis website) and upload the latest firmware version for your Linksys router, this helps a lot.
Changing from Cat5 cable to Cat6 might help also. For now, try moving your network cable to a different port of the router.

Please post update.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


DSLReports 

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## eddie182 (Mar 22, 2010)

I tried updating the firmware but it required a password that was different to the login password to the router so i cannot do that.

I googled how to make my router pingable and it told me to turn off "block anonymous internet requests" which i did but no luck. And my firewall is completely disable so there shouldn't be an issue there?

Do you still want me to upload the reports even if i can't make my computer pingable?

EDIT: This is the test without ping enabled, i'm still trying to figure out how to enable pinging. Hope this provides something useful. Could it be because i have a modem linked through to another modem? Will i need to enable both?

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2629441


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

eddie182 said:


> I tried updating the firmware but it required a password that was different to the login password to the router so i cannot do that.


You will need to logon to your router to upload and update your router's firmware. What's the Make and Model of your router?


----------



## eddie182 (Mar 22, 2010)

Linksys by Cisco Wireless-G Broadband Router WRT54G2. 

I logged on fine but when I clicked the .bin file to update it, it asked for a password from my service provider which was different to the login for my router. What could it possibly be, I don't know any other passwords apart from the login one?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

eddie182 said:


> Linksys by Cisco Wireless-G Broadband Router WRT54G2.
> 
> I logged on fine but when I clicked the .bin file to update it, it asked for a password from my service provider which was different to the login for my router. What could it possibly be, I don't know any other passwords apart from the login one?


Try the default LogIn no username and password is admin in lowercase.


----------



## eddie182 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think you misunderstood me. I can log onto the router and can edit settings and everything using the password admin, admin - however this is not the issue.

When i go into the settings tab and select firmware upgrade, i select the file and click begin upgrade, but then it asks for a password and my password (admin, admin) doesn't work and so i cannot update the router.

I'm starting to think it's the routers fault, when i'm watching a stream, soon as a load a webpage, the stream pauses.

I really appreciate your help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start by resetting the router to factory defaults and see if that gets it's mind right.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Something to remember..... after the Reset, you'll have to re-configure your router's settiings again.


----------



## eddie182 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah I actually tried that - same issue with the password thing again (admin, admin) didn't work.

Thanks so much for your help guys - but I think the router has just had it. I'm getting another switch soon (a good one made this decade lol) and hopefully that will work.

Again, thanks heaps for the help I really appreciate it


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No problem. Hopefully the new one would work just fine.

and You're Welcome!


----------



## eddie182 (Mar 22, 2010)

OK so I bought a new switch and set it up.

It is still disconnecting periodically however about half as much as before which is a vast improvement but still frustrating to use IM and the like.

I am now able to remotely ping my router and have run the full dsl line reports and they are linked below.

Hopefully you can see something in there. I'm from Australia too which may be a reason for poor ping.

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2630894


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That can be an issue with your ISP or the location where you at.


----------



## eddie182 (Mar 22, 2010)

Can you see anything bad or wrong with the DSL reports anyone?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your DSL test came out good. This can be where you are currently situated. I would contact your ISP and see what they have to say.
By any chance you and you're housemates are not using P2P Apps or don't do torrent downloads, bec. this can cause a big issue.


----------



## eddie182 (Mar 22, 2010)

We are often using uTorrent, instant messaging, playing games etc. I also occasionally use limewire (although rarely and it is never running in my systems tray nor on startup) and JDownloader when downloading from hosting sites like rapidshare and megaupload.

It has improved vastly since switching routers, not nearly as many disconnects unless other users are downloading heavily. However i still sometimes struggle to watch a stream lol. 

Thanks heaps for your help i might call the ISP sometime.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I can see a big issue here, using all those P2P Apps. If you contact your ISP they might say the same thing. Also, in a near future please read our Forum Rules regarding P2P Apps. I think we can consider this case Closed.


----------

